# I accept it. I'm a failure.



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

As of today, I am a foster failure.

I did so well for so long, but the thought of potential adopters coming to inspect my two bonded seniors was too much! The thought of filling out the pre-adoption questionnaire (which would have only narrowed down to me) was too much. My heart hurt and my stomach sank at the thought of them leaving.

I am now the official guardian and "owner" (hate that term) of Buddy and Kyra. Two of the sweetest, most loving and most deserving dogs in the world. When they fit, they are right!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwwww, well if you're going to fail at anything in life, I couldn't think of anything greater  Thank you for giving those 2 wonderful seniors a home! Please share pictures


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can not think anything better to fail at than as a golden foster. Congratulations on you new "kids". Thank you for the work you are doing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, I can just imagine how you felt, I could never give them up.
Congrats on you're new kids!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the club. When it is right, you just know. Such a good feeling isnt it?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

went back & looked at their pics -- this is so heartwarming. The best life to all of you!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up - I am a total failure when it comes to Golden foster...particularly with seniors.  Yay for Buddy and Kyra - I'm so glad they have found their forever home with you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome to the club!! Buddy and Kyra are so lucky to be with you. Thank you for taking them in. Looking forward to hearing more stories.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan was my failed fostering..... 

Isn't great to fail at something and be rewarded with such a great outcome.....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  I also cannot think of any better way to fail in life ...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your failure!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Good for you !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What an excellent post. . . glad you're an official family now!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was waiting for you to post this here! Congratulations!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i love failures!  :appl:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations  I also cannot think of any better way to fail in life ...


just what i was thinking, 

they are so lucky to have you, thank you


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

What a great reason to be a failure, congratulations


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad you failed! I was going to say flunked, but my son tells me over and over again it's not a word...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations on failing !


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations on failing in such a big way!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you one and all! As was pointed out on another forum during my "pondering" phase....If you are praying they won't be adopted, you've already failed. Another sign - when filling out the pre-adoption questionnaire, you work hard to make it so that you are the only person in the world who would qualify to adopt!

I feel so lucky and am so happy. The only hard part is knowing that I really can't foster any more dogs for the forseeable future. Guess the only answer is to try to recruit new foster homes for the rescue to fill my little, insignificant void!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, so sweet a failure! Thank you!


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

When I fostered Jackson, the wise folks at the rescue organization sent home adoption papers with me. Hee hee. I sent in the papers and the check a day later.

Of the 14 dogs I have fostered over the years, there was one special dog that I resisted for a day too long and have regretted it ever since. Who knew being a failure could feel so good?


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Docinbird, I am glad you got Jackson! I think the responsible rescues understand that sooner or later the foster family will fall in love. For my rescue, if the dog has not been put on their website, the foster has right of first refusal. The foster application works, also, as an adoption application which worked great for me (other than they were wondering why I hadn't submitted the info and pictures to post my seniors!)

I had one other foster I almost kept. But I knew I was not the right home for him. I miss him, but I know I did the right thing. I guess nothing worth doing is going to be easy, but when it is really right it is easy!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Booklady. heartiest congratulations on your precious new additions! May you all enjoy a long and loving association


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

docinbird said:


> Of the 14 dogs I have fostered over the years, there was one special dog that I resisted for a day too long and have regretted it ever since. Who knew being a failure could feel so good?


I know this feeling. My daughter and I went to a Petsmart on adoption day and I saw a cat that stole my heart. I didn't adopt him....and have regretted it ever since. I still think about him, and wish I had adopted him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_I feel so lucky and am so happy. The only hard part is knowing that I really can't foster any more dogs for the forseeable future. Guess the only answer is to try to recruit new foster homes for the rescue to fill my little, insignificant void! _

I think your void has meant the world to more than your two seniors. Congratulations on making them official.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Booklady, Kyra and Buddy*

Booklady, Kyra and Buddy

My heartiest congratulations. I am sure I would do the same thing!!

Don't close the door on fostering. There may be a dog that just needs short term fostering and your two sweeties could teach her/he the ropes!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Karen, 

I'm not giving up fostering forever and I've told the rescue I'd be happy to help in emergency situations. I'll also do home visits. But three dogs is pretty much what can handle on my own. My dogs would all love to have more brothers and sisters,but running and being the sole employee of my retail business and living alone - this is pretty much the top of my emotional, physical and financial ability. If I could win the lottery, retire and get some help --I'd love to take in all who need me.

Buddy and Kyra are doing great and have a lot of life and love left in them, but they are also definitely seniors who have had a pretty hard life and have many physical problems. Whenever I have an opening I will jump back into the fostering pool. In the meantime, I'll just keep talking up the joys of fostering to everyone I see as open to it. What better way to find the perfect dog (or dogs) for yourself?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just a bump to see how Buddy and Kyra are doing.

Maybe just a little picture too???????


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations to all of you!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

it's a best way to fail!!!Way to go!Congratulations!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations! Isn't it wonderful to FAIL....when you have an outcome like this one!:smooch: I am so happy for all of you.


----------

